# Nearly 30 weeks pregnant and can't stop crying :(



## Harts (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi,

I am 29+5 with my 2nd son.  My first was from our 2nd FET and this one is natural.  Things have been really stressful because dh lost his job 3 weeks after we found out I was pg and he has only just started a new one (albeit stocking shelves 3rd shift when he is a qualified teacher).  And we live in the US now where I am from so dh is suffering from depression.  I have PCOS and suffered with severe depression and anxiety for quite a while when we lived in the UK( due to being homesick and also infertility and an incident that pushed me over the edge).  

I had a pretty good handle on things but I think the stress of everything has really taken its toll.  I haven't been sleeping well and just thought it was due to pg.  But for the past week I have been hiding away a little because I don't want my toddler or my husband to see how depressed I am.  I can't seem to stop crying, and this has really escalated the past 3 or 4 days.  I knew it was becoming a problem but I guess i realized how serious it is when my son started saying to me "mommy, don't be sad".  I thought I was doing a good job of hiding it from him.  I am so grateful for my son and for being pg again and I feel so guilty for feeling this way when I have been incredibly blessed.

Is this something that I need to see my doctor about or do you think it is just my hormones taking their toll?

Thanks in advance,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You've got a lot going on in your life at the moment, and I think anyone would be feeling low with it all, on top of it, you are physically tired from the pregnancy which doesn't help with coping with things emotionally. However, I think things are at a stage where you do need to see somebody and get some help, I don't know how things work over in the states, but over here, you would probably be offered anti depressants (which you CAN have in pregnancy, so don't let them tell you otherwise), and then some counselling arranged, although over here it can be a very long wait for counselling. 
Don't try to cope with it all and be strong, you've got lots happening, don't be on your own,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

